# Where do the strays, the ones without a caretaker go? Rainbow bridge?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Does the fact that there are far too many animals past and present than caregivers reiterate the fact that there isn't such thing as a rainbow bridge for animals?

Where do all those dogs without caregivers-the strays, those that are euthanized or die in shelters etc-go? Is it egocentric/huberis to think that each dog needs a caregiver over the rainbow bridge? Can a dog that was a stray on earth live independently and happily over that bridge?

I just don't understand :c


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think that the Rainbow Bridge is literal. That would cause problems. I can't see that my cat, Purry, would enjoy spending any amount of her afterlife with Felony, the pitbull. Rather the Bridge is a metaphor for the reuniting of kindred souls and a reassurance that the the lives that we treasured and lost in this existence will be restored to us.

You might enjoy the book, "A Dog's Purpose." It has an interesting take on reincarnation and pets.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

*a Rainbow Bridge/9-11 story*

by Alexander Theodore, Bouvier, Fourth Year Resident 

On the morning of September 11, 2001, there was an unprecedented amount of activity at the Rainbow Bridge. Decisions had to be made.

They had to be made quickly. And, they were.

* An issue, not often addressed here, is the fact that many residents really
have no loved one for whom to wait. Think of the pups who lived and died in
hideous puppy mills. No one on earth loved or protected them. What about the many who spent unhappy lives tied in backyards?

And, the ones who were abused, Who are they to wait for?*

We don't talk about that much up here. We share our loved ones as they
arrive, happy to do so. But we all know there is nothing like having your
very own person who thinks you are the most special pup in the Heavens.

Last Tuesday morning a request rang out for pups not waiting for specific
persons to volunteer for special assignment.. An eager, curious crowd surged
excitedly forward, each pup wondering what the assignment would be.

They were told by a solemn voice that unexpectedly, all at once, over

4,000 loving people had left Earth long before they were ready. All the
pups, as all pups do, felt the humans' pain deep in their own hearts.
Without hearing more, there was a clamoring among them - "May I have one to
comfort?"

"I'll take two, I have a big heart." "I have been saving kisses forever."

One after another they came forward begging for assignment. One
cozy-looking fluffy pup hesitantly asked, "Are there any children coming? I
would be very comforting for a child 'cause I'm soft and squishy and I
always wanted to be hugged." A group of Dalmatians came forward asking to
meet the Firemen and be their friends. The larger working breeds offered to
greet the Police Officers and make them feel at home. ! Little dogs
volunteered to do what they do best, cuddle and kiss.

Dogs who on Earth had never had a kind word or a pat on the head, stepped
forward and said, "I will love any human who needs love."

Then all the dogs, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to
the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share - each
tail wagging an American Flag.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

brightspot said:


> Then all the dogs, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to
> the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share - each tail wagging an American Flag.


I liked it until this part. Only American dogs go to the Rainbow Bridge?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for this being long, but this was posted recently and I thought it was fantastic... and relevant.



> Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All the recent arrivals were confused and concerned. They had no idea what to think for they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had spent some time waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was happening and began to gather at the pathway leading to the Bridge to watch. They knew this was something special.
> 
> It wasn't too long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung heavy and low with tail dragging along the ground. The other animals on the pathway...the ones who had been at RainBow Bridge for a while...knew the story of this sad creature immediately. They had seen it happen far too many times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, Wild Wolf, that made me cry. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the afterlife for critters is run by humans, then they are toast. No, we cannot imagine the possibility for all the critters that have been loved by their people to be there hanging out waiting for us to join them. And of course, we cannot picture/imagine anything that can cover all the critters that ever were, wild or domestic. Of course we cannot conceive of any place where every mosquito that ever breathed in its fashion will live happily forevermore. 

I guess for me, it is enough to know that God isn't fettered by the expanse of human imagination. God often spent much energy to ensure that the forsaken here were not overlooked by those that want to follow Him. And, dogs were created by God too. As He did such an excellent job with them, I am guessing they probably have a place in His heart as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Wild Wolf...that is exactly how I thought when I first read the question..I could see me grabbing a whe bunch of them. I firmly believe All Dogs Go To Heaven, as they should because they are very unselfish creatures and probably could teach some humans a thing or two.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That was beautiful WildWolf. Still sniffilng from reading it.
@Freestep - it was a poem for 9/11 - we are the only country that lost animals/people at that specific time - that is why they hold the US Flag.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

pyratemom said:


> That was beautiful WildWolf. Still sniffilng from reading it.
> @Freestep - it was a poem for 9/11 *- we are the only country that lost animals/people at that specific time -* that is why they hold the US Flag.


We are *NOT*. Those were the World Trade Center buildings and many people of other nationalities died. I believe there were 26 countries that lost people.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amina - I do not believe our souls, or energy, is dependent on who loves us on this physical plane. The "Rainbow Bridge" is for all animals and all people...all souls.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> We are *NOT*. Those were the World Trade Center buildings and many people of other nationalities died. I believe there were 26 countries that lost people.


What I meant was that it happened in the United States - that's why the US flags. Not to demean any other country that lost people.


----------

